#ubuntu-charlas 2010-03-25
<m4v> !dtc
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-03-22
<jota> hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-20
<eddy> hello
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-03-19
<deivitor> hola buen dia
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-03-24
<jovisveritas> hi a tod@s
